# Tail Lights - Issue



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Short and sweet answer...

These are nothing like the technostaglia tails.

There are no "bulbs" and yes the LEDs are all built-in. Theoretically speaking the LEDs should last forever.

The inner lights should only have 2 wires, since there's only one bulb there. Since these are LEDs, I'd guess you have the polarity reversed. Try switching the wires around.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm going to try that because the blue "Should" be power and black "should" be ground but seeing as they're foreign cheapies lol there's a chance they wired em wrong. The majority of the lights are LEDs minus the actual "tube" lights. If those burn out that would be my worry. Oh well... we'll see what the seller says, If anything I can try to get the trunk ones to work and if they don't.. in go the techs. Otherwise if they work or I can get them to... I'll just sell my techs and spend the money elsewhere.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Bump, need some help from the day owls


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

As stated above, check the polarity with a voltmeter on the connections in the trunk. On the US models the wires are set up weird, where the (I want to say but it has been awhile) black wire is positive and the white wire is negative. Meaning if the trunk lights are LED's they will not work unless the wire is reversed. this is an issue some of us have run into while making the trunk lights brake lights also. It is an easy swap of the wires though.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

APCruze said:


> As stated above, check the polarity with a voltmeter on the connections in the trunk. On the US models the wires are set up weird, where the (I want to say but it has been awhile) black wire is positive and the white wire is negative. Meaning if the trunk lights are LED's they will not work unless the wire is reversed. this is an issue some of us have run into while making the trunk lights brake lights also. It is an easy swap of the wires though.


This is really good to hear. It's nice to know there's been an issue before I go resoldering everything for nothing. I really appreciate you taking the time to respond and I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I'm going to try that because the blue "Should" be power and black "should" be ground but seeing as they're foreign cheapies lol there's a chance they wired em wrong. The majority of the lights are LEDs minus the actual "tube" lights. If those burn out that would be my worry. Oh well... we'll see what the seller says, If anything I can try to get the trunk ones to work and if they don't.. in go the techs. Otherwise if they work or I can get them to... I'll just sell my techs and spend the money elsewhere.


When it comes to computer builds with case power buttons/reset/etc. black is usually the power.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> When it comes to computer builds with case power buttons/reset/etc. black is usually the power.


Buttons don't have polarity  And no, in case lights black is ground and color is hot. I live and breath computers so I know a thing or two lol.

Either way, they're LEDs, hooking them up backwards won't hurt them - they just won't work. Snip, snip, twist, twist, and in 10 seconds you can know if it's a polarity issue or not - do bother trying to re-solder and heat shrink and make it look pretty, just test it quick.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Alright guys we are dealing with direct current A + and A - 
How do we check the polarity ?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Going outside in a few as my ass is awake way to dam early guess we'll know shortly....


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

iPhone cameras suck so the colors look different but I can assure you they are the same. Thanks to those that replied. Apparently black/+ and blue/- ........... Was more worried I would damage them as I'm not at all great with a multimeter and I've been doing installs on my car the last few weeks completely dog tired. Anyways, here's the after photos.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> iPhone cameras suck so the colors look different but I can assure you they are the same. Thanks to those that replied. Apparently black/+ and blue/- ........... Was more worried I would damage them as I'm not at all great with a multimeter and I've been doing installs on my car the last few weeks completely dog tired. Anyways, here's the after photos.


See? Simple fix!


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

brian v said:


> Alright guys we are dealing with direct current A + and A -
> How do we check the polarity ?


Touch them both to the frame and see which one sparks


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

McNeo said:


> See? Simple fix!


Yup and they look friggin awesome for $200. ****, if the lights crap out I'll just open them up and replace the bulbs. (I know I know, the LEDs should be fine)


----------

